# Pizza on the Traeger



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Apr 14, 2019)

During winter since I couldn't go out and smoke, I decided to try and make some pizzas from scratch.  I've been using Bobby Flays recipe for the dough, which I am starting to become a pro pizza tosser.  I no longer need a rolling pin to stretch the dough.  For the sauce I use San Marzano tomatoes, onion, garlic, oregano, marjoram, and basil.  The cheese I've been using is a pre shredded blend of mozzarella, provolone, cheddar, asiago, and romano.  Yesterday I decided to toss a pepperoni pizza on the traeger and see how it tasted.  Turned it up to the highest setting and the temperature on the traeger hovered around 430-480.  Took about 15 minutes to cook and my friends I shared it with said it was one of the best pizzas I've made.  Definitely cooks better on the traeger than in the oven.  Was able to get a better crust on the traeger.


----------



## JJS (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks delicious!!

We make pizza on the grill all the time, you can’t beat it with a stick.

I use mostly the same recipe you do for the crust and sauce, I use whole milk mozzarella for cheese. When I have some I will mix in some smoked mozzarella (1oz smoked per 8oz not) if you use to much smoked it gets overwhelming.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Apr 15, 2019)

Pizza looks great! We frequently cook pizza in my pellet grill and always get great results. Heck, even frozen pizza tastes great when cooking on the grill! While I think I have the crust down, still trying to perfect the sauce. Getting close but not quite there yet.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 15, 2019)

Looks very tasty!!


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks everyone!  I think I have the crust down pretty well except when you get to the outer edge, it just tastes bland and wish it got more color to it, so I'm going to try throwing in some spices to get it to taste better.  One change I've already made with the dough recipe is I only add in about a quarter of the yeast instead of a whole packet.  I didn't want it to rise too much as I prefer a thinner crust.  As for the sauce, its good and all but I feel like its missing something to help make it standout.


----------



## JJS (Apr 16, 2019)

x0xsaywhutx0x said:


> Thanks everyone!  I think I have the crust down pretty well except when you get to the outer edge, it just tastes bland and wish it got more color to it, so I'm going to try throwing in some spices to get it to taste better.  One change I've already made with the dough recipe is I only add in about a quarter of the yeast instead of a whole packet.  I didn't want it to rise too much as I prefer a thinner crust.  As for the sauce, its good and all but I feel like its missing something to help make it standout.



I have used Bobby flays dough recipe, it is decent. I used all of the yeast called for in the recipe, if you put the dough in an air tight container and put in the fridge for 2-3 days it will have a much better flavor. 

Sauce: San Marzano tomatoes, 1/4 minced white onion, 1 tsp minced garlic, 1 tsp sugar (knocks some of the acidity down but not enough to make it sweet) crushed red pepper flakes to taste, 1/2 tsp dried basil, 1/2 tsp dried oregano.  Let cook for 30 min and taste, you can tweek the amounts from there depending on the flavor profile you want. 

It’s easy to over power the sauce with spices so go slow, cook sauce for 15-20 min after adding to it to let the flavor develop before adding more.


----------



## forktender (Jun 2, 2019)

JJS said:


> I have used Bobby flays dough recipe, it is decent. I used all of the yeast called for in the recipe, if you put the dough in an air tight container and put in the fridge for 2-3 days it will have a much better flavor.
> 
> Sauce: San Marzano tomatoes, 1/4 minced white onion, 1 tsp minced garlic, 1 tsp sugar (knocks some of the acidity down but not enough to make it sweet) crushed red pepper flakes to taste, 1/2 tsp dried basil, 1/2 tsp dried oregano.  Let cook for 30 min and taste, you can tweek the amounts from there depending on the flavor profile you want.
> 
> It’s easy to over power the sauce with spices so go slow, cook sauce for 15-20 min after adding to it to let the flavor develop before adding more.


Instead of adding sugar to knock the acid back a touch try adding a pinch of baking soda it works great, the San Marzano's are normally pretty sweet tomatoes. Also, try adding a tablespoon of tomato paste and a good size pinch of sea salt to the can of San Marzano tomatoes then hit it a little good olive oil then a stick blender.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 9, 2019)

x0xsaywhutx0x said:


> Thanks everyone!  I think I have the crust down pretty well except when you get to the outer edge, it just tastes bland and wish it got more color to it, so I'm going to try throwing in some spices to get it to taste better.  One change I've already made with the dough recipe is I only add in about a quarter of the yeast instead of a whole packet.  I didn't want it to rise too much as I prefer a thinner crust.  As for the sauce, its good and all but I feel like its missing something to help make it standout.


 Have you tried brushing the outer edge of the crust with olive oil then hitting it with some garlic and parm?


----------

